
The Chrome extension that hides your screen in plain sight - secfirstmd
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/06/08/the-chrome-extension-that-hides-your-screen-in-plain-sight/
======
anotheryou
Should be CSS only so it works with stylish. Also making use of the CSS blend
mode multiply would be good. It's hard to read, even with red glasses right
now.

------
anotheryou
stylish adaption: [https://userstyles.org/styles/128819/secret-vision-
requires-...](https://userstyles.org/styles/128819/secret-vision-requires-
some-red-glasses)

